# Physical attraction - face versus body: What's more important to you?



## CheekyBunny (Nov 10, 2013)

I ask this question to people a lot :lol

*What would matter to you more in terms of physical attraction?* The attractiveness of the persons face or body?

For example, since you can't have both, if you had to choose to date between two people, would you pick the person with your *ideal dream girl/boy face yet sub-par body* or *ideal dream girl/boy body yet sub-par face*? What's your reasoning? Be honest.

This is the first poll I've ever created so I'm not sure if it made sense lol. Make sure when you cast your vote that you click on the option specified to your gender since I'd be curious to see how the results differ between the two genders.

Feed my curiosity please :teeth


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

It may just be my phone but no poll is showing up.

I'd say face is more important, at a push. But basically a good either will make up for a lack of the other, in most cases. But I don't know, how sub-par are we talkin'?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Both are nice. Probably, shouldn't be in a relationship based on either. If it is just sex, I'd go with body. For a decision to ask someone out, it is likely more based on facial attractiveness.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

My friend and I were just talking about this yesterday. I prefer a pretty face, most people's bodies will go downhill quickly, especially after women have a couple kids. But a pretty face will last well into your 50s and 60s. 

But in reality, it's really not that important in the long run. But for the sake of the question I'll say a girl with a pretty face.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I'm more picky about the face. The body just can't be extreme, very fat or very skinny. A little bit of muscles is always nice though.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Definitely face.


----------



## mike91 (Sep 23, 2012)

face


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

I've asked this question before. Face was the dominant answer.


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

lisbeth said:


> It may just be my phone but no poll is showing up.
> 
> I'd say face is more important, at a push. But basically a good either will make up for a lack of the other, in most cases. But I don't know, how sub-par are we talkin'?


This is pretty much what I was going to say. Subpar would have to mean only slightly below average, any extremes would be too much.


----------



## rambo (Nov 14, 2010)

face is more important


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

Legs.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Personality. :yes


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

arnie said:


> Personality. :yes


Political Correctness gone wild. White Knighting in progress. Men are so suppressed nowadays they have to pretend they like personality to appease the feminazis.

:troll


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Face


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Face. I love the look on a woman face when she orgasm.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

I usually look at the face only. So I guess thats what is most important for me. Although, yes, sometimes, rarely, the eyes will rest briefly on another body part: the butt or the breasts.


----------



## Thedood (Nov 27, 2013)

I'm a sucker for a pretty face and pretty smile.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

diamondheart89 said:


> Political Correctness gone wild. White Knighting in progress. Men are so suppressed nowadays they have to pretend they like personality to appease the feminazis.


I should hire you to write my posts for me. :teeth


----------



## msax21 (Dec 21, 2013)

I need both to date a girl. 

In order of importance though it's face, ***, tits. 

Face and *** need to be well above average though. Boobs don't have to be that big, just nice. I actually prefer smaller boobs sometimes. 

I'm very picky though, i know. It's a blessing and a curse.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Both? Lol


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

face is the obvious choice, but they both are in reality.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

I guess face. I dated a guy with the greatest body ever( and pretty penis ) and average face. So who knows with me.


----------



## Testsubject (Nov 25, 2013)

I would have to say the body is more important to me. Butter-face Can be solved with bag, pillow, or position. A pretty face can be attached to anything. Ideally both would be great but if I had to pick one it would definitely be the body.


----------



## aGenericUsername (Apr 7, 2013)

I don't care what a girl's face looks like really.. When I fap, I'm not thinking about someone's face.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

face is more important than body.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

The face. I mean the body can be taken care of but the face cannot and I have seen way many butter faces in my life and way fat guys with really great facial features. No no no


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

When I like someone, I notice their face first ^_^

Example: 
"Ohh, he's cute :mushy"
Next week: "Oh! And he has a cute little butt, too! :mushy"

Hehehe :b


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Face, I'm not really that picky about body size.


----------



## Putin (May 21, 2013)

body


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Face matters more. I glance there more often.


----------



## AndCounting (Dec 20, 2013)

Face! I had an option between a guy with a face I didn't care for with an Adonis body and a guy with a hot face and a mediocre body and went for the latter. Gimme something cute to look at, please.


----------



## ltrain (Sep 11, 2011)

Face is far more important to me. I'd say probably 60-70% is face in my ratings.


----------



## equiiaddict (Jun 27, 2006)

I'd say both are important in their own way, but someone who is facially attractive is more important to me because as others have said...bodies change over time. If you have an attractive face, that's not going to change much.


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Face. I notice people's faces first. That's what I'm going to be looking at when I talk to a guy, kiss him, etc... Interesting choice of the adjective "sub-par."  A sub-par body could always be improved through a healthier lifestyle. Or preferably left as is, if there are no health issues, because that would actually make me feel a whole lot less self conscious about the stuff I don't like about my own body.


----------



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)

Face. Body is secondary.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

I do think bodies can be attractive but I lately I've noticed that I'm just completely taken by a beautiful face. I really pay attention to what's going on there...the definition of the eyebrows, the up or down turn of the lips, the eyelashes, the color of the eyes, beauty marks, cheekbones...I'm very attracted to people with interesting faces.


----------



## euphoria04 (May 8, 2012)

It's more superficial to care more about face. 


Body reflects on personality & lifestyle, face is utterly out of someone's control.


----------



## XnatashaX (Jan 6, 2013)

Face definitely.


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

Face


----------



## xgodmetashogun (Apr 2, 2013)

no fair I want both,(voted body)


----------



## Amorphousanomaly (Jun 20, 2012)

The numbers are really close, but I'm still not surprised by the gender breakdown of it.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

It's not really a matter of what's more important. It's more a matter of what I notice first. I like faces. Mouths and eyes are probably the key areas I look at first. Bodies are less varied. I like fuller shapes.


----------



## dal user (Dec 25, 2012)

Well im screwed then as im all out of proportion. My nose is too big and my mouth is crooked so yeah I'll be forever alone. I hate myself cos im such an ugly turd, im not evdn average for god sake.


----------



## DisneyMisfit (Aug 29, 2013)

The face.


----------



## iamnotimportant (Jan 6, 2014)

Face, specifically the eyes, lips and hair(especially if it's red). Althygh I don't care much about the body I wouldn't wat it to be too much on the chubby or the skinny side.

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## anyoldkindofday (Dec 16, 2012)

euphoria04 said:


> It's more superficial to care more about face.
> 
> Body reflects on personality & lifestyle, face is utterly out of someone's control.


What happened to facial expressions then? I can figure out a lot more about someone's personality by just looking at the face while they talk, even dare to say this would still hold true if I didn't hear what they said.

Only in pictures perhaps the body shows us more, but that's only because it's harder to hide.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

a little bit of both


----------



## somethingvague (Jan 19, 2014)

i am a female and i chose face. i love love love love seeing mens smiles, and eyes. i don't have a preference, all types are interesting. our eyes are said to be the gateway to our souls too. i always look at someone's face first. i love all different types of features. i don't think that's superficial.


----------



## somethingvague (Jan 19, 2014)

likeaspacemonkey said:


> ^
> Yes it is. Both choices are superficial.


why? i don't exclude anybody. everyone has interesting faces and beautiful eyes/smiles. and besides, my reasons aren't purely external anywayyy. they have more meaning than that.


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

likeaspacemonkey said:


> ^
> No one's reasons are purely external, but we're talking about two superficial traits, which one do you prefer? Unlike many I don't see superficiality as something negative, just something that exists. In everyone, me included. You're just arguing it's not a superficial choice because society has convinced you that "superficial" is a shameful adjective to be attached to. Truth is, looks affect you choices and if you say no, I definitely call bull**** on you.
> 
> For example, I don't believe you really mean "everyone has beautiful eyes and smiles". That's bull****.


:yes


----------



## euphoria04 (May 8, 2012)

likeaspacemonkey said:


> Don't think OP was refering to body language.


I mean that facial features are more set in stone while body is heavily modifiable based on lifestyle. A person's face just is as it is, but how in shape their body is, is a conscious choice they make (so reflection on personality). It can reflect on their drive, how committed they are to a goal, their concern for their own health, and to an extent, how much they care about vanity.

And probably some other **** I'm forgetting.


----------



## Mlochail (Jul 11, 2012)

likeaspacemonkey said:


> ^
> No one's reasons are purely external, but we're talking about two superficial traits, which one do you prefer? Unlike many I don't see superficiality as something negative, just something that exists. In everyone, me included. You're just arguing it's not a superficial choice because society has convinced you that "superficial" is a shameful adjective to be attached to. Truth is, looks affect you choices and if you say no, I definitely call bull**** on you.
> 
> For example, I don't believe you really mean "everyone has beautiful eyes and smiles". That's bull****.


Truth be spoken.


----------



## euphoria04 (May 8, 2012)

likeaspacemonkey said:


> ^
> No one's reasons are purely external, but we're talking about two superficial traits, which one do you prefer? Unlike many I don't see superficiality as something negative, just something that exists. In everyone, me included. You're just arguing it's not a superficial choice because society has convinced you that "superficial" is a shameful adjective to be attached to. Truth is, looks affect you choices and if you say no, I definitely call bull**** on you.


How about acknowledging it's existence in everyone while still hating it? It's a beautiful recipe for some good, ol misanthropy. Humans suck and are slaves to some very specific biological reactions.



likeaspacemonkey said:


> For example, I don't believe you really mean "everyone has beautiful eyes and smiles". That's bull****.


Don't you need ugly eyes and smiles in order to have beautiful eyes and smiles?

How trite lol...


----------



## somethingvague (Jan 19, 2014)

it's actually not bull****. wow, you're all so ready to jump on somebody. excuse me while i leave................


----------



## somethingvague (Jan 19, 2014)

for the record, having struggled so much and having low self esteem, i definitely don't care for looks as a deciding factor. you're very presumptuous and i sense some projection in most of you..


----------



## somethingvague (Jan 19, 2014)

likeaspacemonkey said:


> lol I'll say this once, not jumping on you, just trying to talk logically. Believe me when I say I have zero interest in making someone feel bad or piss someone off, so if this sounds like I'm "attacking" you, I'm not. I'm just pointing out that you're wrong. Like I said, no one is free of superficiality. You've never looked at a guy and thought "cute"? Yes you have. Looks are a factor, and every factor is deciding.


people on this forum seem to be on the attack...quite disheartening for someone like me. i dunno if this place is really going to benefit me at all. seems like a lot of ego competition going on...

anyway, i don't know everything and i'm willing to admit if i'm wrong. i think you guys are just misunderstanding me. of course i've thought someone is attractive. but you can't decide what boundaries that extends to for me. you don't get to decide what i find attractive. i could find 99 % of men attractive, can you dispute that? i always find something interesting about someones appearance. i never said superficiality was bad, if I did, let me know? i said i didn't think my reasons were superficial. and you're wrong that looks are a deciding factor for me. 100% false.


----------



## euphoria04 (May 8, 2012)

somethingvague said:


> for the record, having struggled so much and having low self esteem, i definitely don't care for looks as a deciding factor. you're very presumptuous and i sense some projection in most of you..


I don't think anyone will deny that there's varying degrees of superficiality (in regards solely to looks in this discussion). But humans are, at their core, superficial on account of looks. You basically outlined above why you're less superficial than the average person; because you were negatively impacted by the power of it yourself, it's hold on you has diminished a bit. I feel very much the same way, a conventionally beautiful face doesn't hold the same aura over me it once did.

It's not even always about attractiveness. You trust or do not trust someone, initially based on appearance. Racism is bred from superficial mistrust. It's humanity at it's essence, don't trust those who are different from us. This is why superficiality in the physical sense is retarded. It's entirely misleading and is basically an invitation for people to judge and discriminate before someone has had an opportunity to open their mouth (labels are very much the same, but that's another topic).

Also superficiality in regards to looks encourages striving for vanity and self-centered improvements. Superficiality in regards to personality (if we use such a term) encourages people to strive for kindness and intelligence, things that ya know can actually make the world a better place. So by encouraging beauty you're encouraging people to spend an inordinate time fixated on themselves rather than helping others or giving back to society.


----------



## somethingvague (Jan 19, 2014)

i don't think you quite understand. what am I lying to myself about, exactly?


----------



## somethingvague (Jan 19, 2014)

euphoria04 said:


> I don't think anyone will deny that there's varying degrees of superficiality (in regards solely to looks in this discussion). But humans are, at their core, superficial on account of looks. You basically outlined above why you're less superficial than the average person; because you were negatively impacted by the power of it yourself, it's hold on you has diminished a bit. I feel very much the same way, a conventionally beautiful face doesn't hold the same aura over me it once did.


yes, but that doesn't fully represent it, because i actually do find something beautiful in everybody. i guess it's hard to grasp for a lot of people? the other person was saying that looks are a deciding factor for everyone. that's just simply not true. :/ i find that there's no standard of beauty for me. and if someone really impacts me with non physical characteristics, they're so much more beautiful. I have to consider that i'm talking to men here, we do use different parts of our brains to an extent.



> It's not even always about attractiveness. You trust or do not trust someone, initially based on appearance. Racism is bred from superficial mistrust. It's humanity at it's essence, don't trust those who are different from us. This is why superficiality in the physical sense is retarded. It's entirely misleading and is basically an invitation for people to judge and discriminate before someone has had an opportunity to open their mouth (labels are very much the same, but that's another topic).


great input.



> Also superficiality in regards to looks encourages striving for vanity and self-centered improvements. Superficiality in regards to personality (if we use such a term) encourages people to strive for kindness and intelligence, things that ya know can actually make the world a better place. So by encouraging beauty you're encouraging people to spend an inordinate time fixated on themselves rather than helping others or giving back to society.


i definitely am superficial in the personality sense then if that's the proper term?

thank you for sharing your thoughts in a non confrontational way. i think you're very insightful and smart.


----------



## somethingvague (Jan 19, 2014)

likeaspacemonkey said:


> ^
> I don't consider myself as superficial as many, yet I admit there's obviously always an element of it in people. Guess I'm just honest with myself :stu
> 
> Anyway, this is one of those subjects that are in never-ending discussion. And I do enjoy discussion.


i guess you have changed your thoughts. i'm just trying to understand where you're coming from with all of it. i don't know what it is that i'm lying to myself about. i think i'm very in tune with myself mentally.


----------



## somethingvague (Jan 19, 2014)

to be fair, i don't if you (euphoria) are male or female. but i'm referring mostly to the others.

and before anyone says that i'm generalizing...i'm not trying to. i know all men and women are not the same.


----------



## euphoria04 (May 8, 2012)

somethingvague said:


> yes, but that doesn't fully represent it, because i actually do find something beautiful in everybody. i guess it's hard to grasp for a lot of people? the other person was saying that looks are a deciding factor for everyone. that's just simply not true. :/ i find that there's no standard of beauty for me. and if someone really impacts me with non physical characteristics, they're so much more beautiful. I have to consider that i'm talking to men here, we do use different parts of our brains to an extent.


It's possible, and you're a complex person of course so the negative experiences could just be one reason. Superficiality is very much a spectrum, and you may be at the far end of the spectrum (in regards to not caring about looks). And yeah, men seem to be hardwired to be more visual.



> thank you for sharing your thoughts in a non confrontational way. i think you're very insightful and smart.


That's very kind of you to say, thank you. 

Put another way, society is rewarding people for the wrong things. We're encouraging vanity and self-interest rather than a more communal existence.


----------



## somethingvague (Jan 19, 2014)

i've got to get to work. i'll reply later.

you win. do you feel good now?


----------



## somethingvague (Jan 19, 2014)

ya showed me.


----------



## somethingvague (Jan 19, 2014)

euphoria04 said:


> It's possible, and you're a complex person of course so the negative experiences could just be one reason. Superficiality is very much a spectrum, and you may be at the far end of the spectrum (in regards to not caring about looks). And yeah, men seem to be hardwired to be more visual.


thank you for pointing this out and understanding! you can't just box everyone into the same group and say "well, the general consensus is...everybody is this way, and you're lying to yourself if you think otherwise!" that's just unfair.



> That's very kind of you to say, thank you.


you're welcome..



> Put another way, society is rewarding people for the wrong things. We're encouraging vanity and self-interest rather than a more communal existence.


definitely. but as i'm noticing, people seem to enjoy arguing about very specialized, personal things regarding individuals they know nothing about. so there's a lot more disturbance going on in our society than just vanity. i guess self-interest can fit into this too.


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

Face>body. I like any female body with some form of shape to it. And I love chubby girls the most so a girl's body doesn't matter as much. Her face does.


----------



## somethingvague (Jan 19, 2014)

likeaspacemonkey said:


> The other person was saying that looks are a factor. And you just agreed with euphoria04's post, with whom I usually agree, and this is no exception. It's a factor. I didn't say _the_ deciding factor, but it's definitely one of them.
> 
> No. I edited the "you're lying to yourself" part because it sounded "confrontative".
> 
> ...


"Looks are a factor, and every factor is deciding. " you did say that looks are a deciding factor..which isn't true for me, and i guarantee many other people. help me understand why you want to prove me wrong so badly on a really personal subject matter? i thought this thread was for sharing our own answers and experiences..not inflating our egos or trying to "discuss" aka argue over petty things?! jees..

i didn't change my thoughts. you can't just push your own beliefs or perspective on somebody else and then tell them they're wrong, or lying to themselves because they have a different view. you don't have to accept that i find beauty in everybody or that looks don't decide whether or not i'm going to interact with somebody..so just let it go. and i did not, by any means say that i judge people on superficial physical traits. i barely judge people for their choices or personalities. if i don't vibe with them, then i just simply keep moving along..i don't criticize or sit there and judge them over it unless their choices are affecting other people negatively.

this is so beyond me....
why is this even being jibberjabbered over? enough!


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I think there are many reasons people prefer certain physical traits in others that generally make sense scientifically, based on studies.

http://dwz.psych.ucla.edu/Trustworthy.pdf

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/science/science-news/3341719/Why-beauty-is-an-advert-for-good-genes.html

I don't think Humans can really be judged for having these innate unconscious senses. And hey, I lose out too, as I'm no model.

Men tend to care more about physical appearance more than women too because for them the most important thing (originally) was looking for a healthy, fertile woman. Women generally had to compromise as they needed more, and so looked for a mixture of the looks and personality because they needed their partners to be dependable as well and provide for them due to women being the physically weaker sex. This actually translates quite poorly into a modern society where most women are perfectly capable of looking after themselves, many still tend to be attracted to passion and drive.

But it takes time for the Human brain to catch up, and for all intents and purposes it never has done. We have all this logical reasoning and knowledge overlayed ontop of our archaic brains.

I'd say most of the physical preferences people tend to have are rooted in stuff that makes sense though, like I said. There are exceptions though in some areas sometimes.


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

^ I think what he's trying to say is looks matter (even if very little) for every individual, and that's where the superficiality comes in. 

For the sake of the argument, imagine there are 2 people: Person A and Person B and assume their preferences can be quantified.

Person A prefers: 30% personality, 20% compatibility, 30% sense of humour, and 10% looks
Person B prefers: 10% personality, 5% compatibility, 5% sense of humour, and 80% looks.

Both of them would be superficial in this case. Although looks aren't the deciding factor for A (only 10%), but they definitely are a factor in the decision, however minor.

Edit: This was referred to somethinvague


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

I always wonder how people define shallownesss. To me personally, being shallow means caring about something which is out of a potential partner's control i.e. - looks. But, personality and intelligence are out of an individual's control too to a large extent. So, shouldn't people who care about personality be considered shallow too?


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

If you got nice boobs and and ok face I great with that.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

gunner21 said:


> I always wonder how people define shallownesss. To me personally, being shallow means caring about something which is out of a potential partner's control i.e. - looks. But, personality and intelligence are out of an individual's control too to a large extent. So, shouldn't people who care about personality be considered shallow too?


I think the reason they are considered less shallow is that some aspects of personality can be changed, at least over time and others can be hidden. In the past it would definitely have been more possible to change the way you act and come across to people than your appearance. Though now I'd have to wonder if it's probably just as easy to get plastic surgery... Expensive though.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

gunner21 said:


> I always wonder how people define shallownesss. To me personally, being shallow means caring about something which is out of a potential partner's control i.e. - looks. But, personality and intelligence are out of an individual's control too to a large extent. So, shouldn't people who care about personality be considered shallow too?


Yeah thats what I thought that personality looks money are all non genuine attraction or sexy.


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

Persephone The Dread said:


> I think the reason they are considered less shallow is that some aspects of personality can be changed, at least over time and others can be hidden. In the past it would definitely have been more possible to change the way you act and come across to people than your appearance. Though now I'd have to wonder if it's probably just as easy to get plastic surgery... Expensive though.


One could argue that one can significantly improve their looks by working on their body. Perhaps more drastic than a change in personality.


----------



## euphoria04 (May 8, 2012)

gunner21 said:


> I always wonder how people define shallownesss. To me personally, being shallow means caring about something which is out of a potential partner's control i.e. - looks. But, personality and intelligence are out of an individual's control too to a large extent. So, shouldn't people who care about personality be considered shallow too?


I said this earlier in the thread. Personality and intelligence can change the world and make society a better place, the utility of looks is tantamount to self-gratification


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

euphoria04 said:


> I said this earlier in the thread. Personality and intelligence can change the world and make society a better place, the utility of looks is tantamount to self-gratification


Personality, character, looks sounds vague though.


----------



## euphoria04 (May 8, 2012)

CopadoMexicano said:


> Personality, character, looks sounds vague though.


I guess. :|

I just think actions and thoughts can make a difference and propagate the species to future success. Looks were maybe once more important to the thriving of the species in that they guaranteed the most successful and healthy reproductions, but now with our medicine and our technological world the brain has surpassed the physically fit in usefulness. As Persephone said, I think our instincts are a step behind our logic.


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

gunner21 said:


> One could argue that one can significantly improve their looks by working on their body. Perhaps more drastic than a change in personality.


Arguably, that could be true.

While one can change his mentality or world view...

Can an introverted, insecure, negative, emotionally sensible, analytical and inexpressive person just change all of these features because he/she wants to? Apart from taking psychiatric meds, there's only so much one can change about himself in that department.

The 2 main characteristics which are praised in the context of social status, for instance - in some study I read some time ago - are extroversion and low neuroticism. That's not something you can fake.


----------



## saltyleaf (Dec 30, 2011)

i'd say face simply because that's what i generally notice about a guy.
there was this guy i was attracted to at my job because he had the cutest smile and great personality but he wasnt really in shape but i obviously didnt care.
there's been other times too where personality stuck out the most for me. most ppl would probably say looks matter but when you marry someone, who they are should matter most. 20yrs later they wil not look the same but would always be the person you fell in love with, "most" of the time.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

gunner21 said:


> One could argue that one can significantly improve their looks by working on their body. Perhaps more drastic than a change in personality.


Then if you have a great body but an unattractive face (which can only really be changed by thousands of dollars in plastic surgery) you'll have to endure being called a "butterface".


----------



## somethingvague (Jan 19, 2014)

gunner21 said:


> ^ I think what he's trying to say is looks matter (even if very little) for every individual, and that's where the superficiality comes in.
> 
> For the sake of the argument, imagine there are 2 people: Person A and Person B and assume their preferences can be quantified.
> 
> ...


i didn't ask to be part of an argument to begin with.. :blank all i did was share my thoughts which i guess are not true? i know what's in my heart so i will leave it at that for this..

i don't know why the psycho analyzing of my comment about "i don't think that's superficial" i'm sorry i didn't word things to everyones liking? i never tried to say it doesn't exist..i just said looks are NOT a deciding factor for ME and i can't just agree with a stranger telling me that i'm wrong about myself when it's not true..that's all..

you bring up a good scenario and explanation, and i get it. i don't remember disputing that at all! but i still have to say, over and over that looks do NOT contribute to my decision of befriending, talking to, or dating somebody! after i get to know them for their mental aspects, and i connect well with them, their physical attraction just becomes so amplified it's ridiculous..

that's gonna do it for me everybody


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

I like cheeks on both sides of hte human body.l


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

somethingvague said:


> looks do NOT contribute to my decision of befriending, talking to, or dating somebody!


Up for a date? I have a great personality, I swear! 8)












> that's gonna do it for me everybody


Said it for like the 3rd time, yet still comes back :b


----------



## somethingvague (Jan 19, 2014)

i'm sorry that you're so angry and feel the need to start with me now.....................

i don't see what you're implying with the picture. i'd totally date that person if they were respectful, non egotistical, had similar interests and treated me right. it's a brick wall with some of you...


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

somethingvague said:


> i'm sorry that you're so angry and feel the need to start with me now.....................
> 
> i don't see what you're implying with the picture. i'd totally date that person if they were respectful, non egotistical, had similar interests and treated me right. it's a brick wall with some of you...


:yes


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

Face


----------



## somethingvague (Jan 19, 2014)

in fact, i think he's very handsome. all i notice is that his teeth aren't perfect, so ****ing what? my god this society..........


----------



## somethingvague (Jan 19, 2014)

and of course i'm gonna respond if someone is talking to me....would it be better to ignore?


----------



## pati (Aug 15, 2012)

Hmmm.... results surprised me. Whenever I hear someone comment on someone's appearance it's always about their body. I actually never hear anyone mention face. Maybe people are thinking long term? You can sleep with a nice body and so-so face, but want to end up with a nice face? 

Either way, interesting.


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

*I really like all of you guys, but oh my God, leave the new girl alone, already! *I see what you're saying, but you're really arguing semantics here:

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=semantics

She's new here. She has SA. You should be making her feel welcome on this site, not attacked. She seems like a really nice person who's trying to say looks aren't a high priority for her. And for people who are arguing on the side of personality over looks, relentlessly badgering someone and having to be right are not attractive personality traits. Let up on the feeding frenzy.


----------



## somethingvague (Jan 19, 2014)

missamanda said:


> Hmmm.... results surprised me. Whenever I hear someone comment on someone's appearance it's always about their body. I actually never hear anyone mention face. Maybe people are thinking long term? You can sleep with a nice body and so-so face, but want to end up with a nice face?
> 
> Either way, interesting.


i was kind of thinking the same! society (and definitely many men that i've come across) puts a massive stigma on people especially us girls to have a certain body.


----------



## somethingvague (Jan 19, 2014)

CharmedOne said:


> *I really like all of you guys, but oh my God, leave the new girl alone, already! *I see what you're saying, but you're really arguing semantics here:
> 
> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=semantics
> 
> She's new here. She has SA. You should be making her feel welcome on this site, not attacked. She seems like a really nice person who's trying to say looks aren't a high priority for her. And for people who are arguing on the side of personality over looks, relentlessly badgering someone and having to be right are not attractive personality traits. Let up on the feeding frenzy.


thank you so much! i wasn't trying to fight with anyone! i'm ultra sensitive and this has sort of made me feel like reverting back into my shell..i just don't deal well with confrontation..


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

They're actually usually really nice people. This site's gotten outta control with nitpicking and attacks, lately. I don't know what's gotten into folks around here. I'm sorry this was one of your first experiences on this SAS. For what it's worth, welcome. It's not always like this.


----------



## somethingvague (Jan 19, 2014)

CharmedOne said:


> They're actually usually really nice people. This site's gotten outta control with nitpicking and attacks, lately. I don't know what's gotten into folks around here. I'm sorry this was one of your first experiences on this SAS. For what it's worth, welcome. It's not always like this.


i was wondering why people who understand a struggle would be this way..i just posted my answer, it wasn't even a quote of anyone or talking to anybody. then all the sudden i caused some argument..

thank you for the response, it helps so much..you're very nice! i can't say enough!


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

somethingvague said:


> thank you so much! i wasn't trying to fight with anyone! i'm ultra sensitive and this has sort of made me feel like reverting back into my shell..i just don't deal well with confrontation..


I'm sorry if my post may have come off as confrontational. I was just trying to explain a point of view and I guess I like to argue. Welcome to SAS.


----------



## somethingvague (Jan 19, 2014)

gunner21 said:


> I'm sorry if my post may have come off as confrontational. I was just trying to explain a point of view and I guess I like to argue. Welcome to SAS.


no no, not at all! i appreciate your input, i just didn't wanna get mixed up in a debate to begin with so i was just a little bit confused is all..

thank you. i love your avatar. :b


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

Face, but if i think they're funny they've already won half the battle.

edit: oops


----------



## HollaFlower (Jan 24, 2014)

Voted for face. Your face is your identity. Your body can be forged in any way you like, your face ages with experience and character. It reflects your emotions, and yours in others.


----------



## villadb (Dec 30, 2012)

This one boils down to eyes vs arse for me. It's a tough one but I think I would go for a pair of big brown eyes.


----------



## Mochyn (Jan 6, 2014)

eyes, which are on the face so I say face!


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

The entire package or face, body and personality. Why settle for less?


----------



## Moonlightelle (Jan 24, 2014)

A face with a great personality.


----------



## Bizarre (Jan 21, 2014)

Face.


----------



## BAC (Aug 16, 2015)

It can sometimes be hard to say which is more important, because at least in my opinion, they tie together to form an overall level of physical attractiveness. I typically don't consciously separate the two. They're honestly equally important. As far as what I look for in regards to physical attraction, I would want to be attracted to both. From there, it doesn't really matter at all which one is more attractive than the other.


----------



## cool user name (Nov 17, 2014)

There are types of womens bodies im so unattracted to it doesnt matter how attractive their face is


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

both lol


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

Deinitely body. If a woman has a nice body then I dont care if she has an ugly face.


----------



## Maverick34 (Feb 18, 2013)

Face... my only real requirement is that her face be cute enough to cuddle with. Body doesn't matter so much


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Face first, if I don't find their face highly attractive then no body can save them. The reverse isn't true.


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

Behavior is way more important to me than either face or body, but if I have to choose between them I'd rather they have a nice body. If they've got a great bod, I'll find things to like about their face.

But if they know all the right things to say and do, I don't care what they look like.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

According to the poll, I have already voted in this poll and yet I don't even remember this poll.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Definitely face. Don't you want someone who's easy on the eyes?


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Face.


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

thats a toughie, prob face? i like all shapes


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

Face, Cute boyz only.


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

Body is important but I absolutely have to be attracted to her face. If I don't find her face attractive at all then it is a no go.


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

They're both important.

You can have a pretty face but if you're obese, then it can affect your attractiveness. And for me, if a girl is like big and tall that's a turn off as well but that's just from my personal tastes. 

But if your body is rockin and you have a bad face.

I'm going to have to have to go with the face being more important, but body is important as well.


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

xxDark Horse said:


> They're both important.
> 
> You can have a pretty face but if you're obese, then it can affect your attractiveness. And for me, if a girl is like big and tall that's a turn off as well but that's just from my personal tastes.
> 
> ...


i'd assume most women you meet would fall into the tall category ,considering. Just saying.


----------



## andretti (Jan 2, 2016)

Both have to be decent.....


----------

